# Registration for Haute Route 2013



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Those of you interested in a real cycling endurance challenge mark your calendars. It was SOLD OUT in 8 hours last year. The general registration opens on Nov 1st CET(central Euro time). 


News » Haute Route


I could register early now because I did the 2012 Alps but unfortunately I can't make it next year. Maybe I'll do the Pyrenees 2014.


----------



## mmez (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm registered for Haute Route Pyrenees 2013. Would love to talk to you about the ride and your experiences.


----------



## rappid (Jan 15, 2013)

Let's see: 600e fee in 2011, 1200e in 2012, 1500e in 2013... 1800e-2000e in 2014/15.
Just presume


----------



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds interesting, when is the ride ? Whats the millage ?


----------



## mmez (Oct 31, 2012)

The Alps ride is August and the Pyrenees ride is the first week of September. Each event is close to 800km with 20,000 meters of climbing. 

Unfortunately, we've had some team issues arise and we will not be going this year. Pretty disheartening, but I suppose it will give me an additional year for training.


----------

